

A Reddit Postmortem - How to Get to the Front Page of Reddit, and Explode - maneesh
http://hackthesystem.com/blog/a-reddit-postmortem-how-to-get-to-the-front-page-of-reddit-and-how-to-make-it-explode-once-youre-there-using-the-seneca-solution/

======
gregcohn
And so now the idea is to maximize the attention you get by writing about how
you got attention?

~~~
maneesh
something like that :)

